# Most demanded majors in Australia



## Boo-man (Nov 12, 2011)

I am seeking a Student Visa to Australia but I am still researching which fields are the most demanded in Australia. 

I have a master's degree in business already but since my profession isn't listed in the list of occupations  so I am gonna try to get a Student visa with a 2 years work permit (for part-time work to cover expenses) and then apply for a regular Visa for a demanded field.

My question is: What are the most demanded fields that require 2 years of study? Any good sources for such info?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

A student visa doesnt give you a work permit. It allows you to work only 20 hours a week, less than part time.

There is no guarantee of a visa to stay at the end of the student visa. It is in fact a criteria of the student visa that you intend to leave at the end of your studies.

It is of no use studying what you believe to be highly in demand now because the list of shortage occupations is changed at least once a year sometimes more. You could spend 2 years studying something in the hope you can apply for another visa at the end when in fact that has also been removed. 

You need to study what you will actually enjoy spending 2 years of your life doing whilst paying international fees and being limited on the work you can do and income you can bring in. Because otherwise it will be just another useless qualification.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Boo-man said:


> I am seeking a Student Visa to Australia but I am still researching which fields are the most demanded in Australia.
> 
> I have a master's degree in business already but since my profession isn't listed in the list of occupations  so I am gonna try to get a Student visa with a 2 years work permit (for part-time work to cover expenses) and then apply for a regular Visa for a demanded field.
> 
> ...


Hey Boo-man,

Engineering is always in demand, but till take more than 2 years.


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

The more in demand degrees are those that take 5 years. 2 year degrees are unusual here and don't count for much with employers. Engineering and health are the best options.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, if your only motivation is getting a PR I would actually like to point out that there is no need to complete a 2-year degree. A 2-year degree would of course give you the additional 5 points for Australian study, but otherwise it is not necessary.

If you just aim for a positive skills assessment I would like to draw your attention to Accounting... of course   
You can do a Master of Professional Accounting (usually about 1.5 - 2 years), which is recognized by all accounting bodies and sufficient for a positive skills assessment. You do not need to have any related work experience in order to be assessed positively. Also, if you just want a skills assessment and don't care about the 2-year study, you could potentially take exemptions for previous business courses that you have completed and reduce the time & costs even further.
Additionally, with one of the highest occupation ceilings, I would hope that Accountants will still be in demand for a couple of years, however, as shel pointed out, there is no guarantee for it.

Finally I would just like to point out, I am not saying in any way that it might be easy to find a job as Accountant after your studies; I am merely talking about the implications for a possible visa application.


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

Starting from 2013 all of those will be getting work visa for 2 years , after end of your studies , here not only u get additional points for PR , and 5 points for 2 years , but with courses IT always so as Accounts , but you need to do proper research , but only those will help you a lot .

Good luck


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

I wish to take up master's degree in project management from reputed university.
How abt the job prospect after I complete this course. (To start off with I will have a decent network). But my question is will my network be supported by job prospects in project management in engineer field?

Thanks in advance.


----------

